
Why TDD: Freedom to refactor - elmomalmo
http://www.malethan.com/article/why_tdd_freedom_to_refactor.html
======
michael_dorfman
Note that nothing in this article was actually dependent upon TDD; writing
unit tests after writing code, and keeping your code clean/refactored would
suffice.

~~~
elmomalmo
The point I was trying (and I think succeeded) to make is that by employing
TDD you automatically have more test coverage and therefore make refactoring
and keeping your code clean that much easier.

